# What synth/software can import/export wavetables (apart from Serum) ?



## ManicMiner (Jun 8, 2020)

I know Serum can. But not willing to shell out $189 just for that feature.
But is there any other software that will import and export synth wavetables?

I have some legacy .tune, .table and .wt files.


----------



## cuttime (Jun 8, 2020)

Perhaps Waveedit may be of use to you:









Synthesis Technology - Waveedit


Synthesis Technology




synthtech.com


----------



## ManicMiner (Jun 8, 2020)

cuttime said:


> Perhaps Waveedit may be of use to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats helpful, I downloaded it and tried it. It can import .wav files. Might be good for future.
But I have some .wt,.tune and .table files...


----------

